# House Drops Bombshell On Obama's Immigation E.O.



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The House of Representatives Dropped Its First Bombshell On Obama?s Executive Amnesty

Way to go, guys. Keep up the good work trying to restore our rule of law.
Senate - get with the program and pass this too.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Hopefully the senate won't just sit on it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, it's a start!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> Hopefully the senate won't just sit on it.


That was all Harry Reid. He's not in charge of what comes before the Senate anymore.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Good.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me...


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

They kind of have Barry in a trick bag. If the Senate passes the bill and he vetoes it the DHS goes unfounded. Should make for interesting politics if nothing else.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I wish they would drop a bomb on Zerobama.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Let me know when they defund Obamacare.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Its about time they show some balls!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> That was all Harry Reid. He's not in charge of what comes before the Senate anymore.


 Obama will veto it , but hopefully we can then pin it all back on him when there is no money for DHS


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Im not fully aware of how the bill is written. Is line item veto still around, or did they finally get rid of that?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

James m said:


> Im not fully aware of how the bill is written. Is line item veto still around, or did they finally get rid of that?


Line item veto was found to be unconstitutional. Article I, Sec 7 covers how bills are passed and signed.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Please Lord, give our men and women in Congress wisdom to the right thing to bring our Great Republic back to its glory...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Don't get excited. There will not be enough votes to over ride a veto. This is a dog and pony show pure and simple. The country club Republicans have as much interest in enforcing immigration laws as the Democrats do. Just the way I see it.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Hopefully the two GOP leaders will keep a stern will and not buckle under the brightness of barry's charm.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

No need to worry about a veto. Change a few words without changing the punch, and send it right back to him. They should play it to the hilt. We've eating a s-sandwich for 6 years now.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Just pointing out, "Executive Amnesty" and "Executive Order" are very different.
The title is a bit confusing.

Obama never actually signed an Executive Order for any of this amnesty crap.
He sent memos to the affected executive departments ordering them to follow new protocols.
The House law is intended to defund these actions taken by these departments.

We'll see what the Senate does, but in the end, Obama won't sign it.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Just pointing out, "Executive Amnesty" and "Executive Order" are very different.
> The title is a bit confusing.
> 
> Obama never actually signed an Executive Order for any of this amnesty crap.
> ...


I REALLY need to brush up on my "how things work in federal law making". If the big O does not veto and lets a bill on his desk fester, then it becomes law, correct? Forces him to take action either up or down so he can't Harry Reid things.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

GasholeWillie said:


> I REALLY need to brush up on my "how things work in federal law making". If the big O does not veto and lets a bill on his desk fester, then it becomes law, correct? Forces him to take action either up or down so he can't Harry Reid things.


Quick Google search revealed:


> The President can take no action for ten days, while congress is in session, and it automatically becomes law. If the President opposes the bill he can veto it; or if he takes no action after the Congress has adjourned its second session, it is a "pocket veto" and the legislation dies.


Edit: It later occurred to me that when I said "Obama won't sign it", that could have been misunderstood to mean he will ignore it. Which then lead to your response. My bad. I failed to properly finish my thought. He certainly won't ignore it. What I should have said was, he won't sign it into law. It will meet his veto, most assuredly. A narcissist cannot admit they've done wrong. We will never see a bill cross his desk and receive his signature for a program or policy that he pushed to implement.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Come on Gents, we are talking about 2 of the most neutered men in America, John Boehner and Mitch McConnel. Do you really think there are going to be any real consequences if Obama vetos the bill? I will just about promise you this is more smoke and mirrors a dog and pony show if you will to look like they are actually "trying" to hold Obama accountable. If they were really serious they wouldn't have punted on first down in November and gave Obama a more or less blank check for fiscal year 2015. I guess there is always hope they will do the right thing, but they haven't made much effort to do so since they have been in office...that's the reality!


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Ill be surprised if the senate actually does anything. Sure, the reps are raising a lotta fuss over it in the press, but these are rebranded republicans. From their perspective the amnesty was inevitable, and who benefits most from the newly legal laborers? Big business. Guess who the GOP represent? Big business (yes they play lip service to the tea party, but they obey the money first, and that aint joe the plumber. 

See, this way the republicans get fresh n cheap labor for their loved ones, and the whole amnesty debate is hanging around obamas neck...not theirs. Its a win-win situation.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

" Real consequences" of Obama vetoing the bill will have to come from the American people . Not a lot they can do other than an over ride and to do the we must have pressure on the DEMS.
I am sick of hearing how GOP represents on the big business rich. Tried old socialism response. GOP makes jobs keeps people working and tries to let you keep your money.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> " Real consequences" of Obama vetoing the bill will have to come from the American people . Not a lot they can do other than an over ride and to do the we must have pressure on the DEMS.
> I am sick of hearing how GOP represents on the big business rich. Tried old socialism response. GOP makes jobs keeps people working and tries to let you keep your money.


Tis true. Republicans have always leaned towards big business (big business is Americas business) while the dems are the party of the ordinary guy. Sure, they have morphed to this whole conservatives vs liberals (a hundred years ago the reps were the crazy liberals) but they still follow the money. Right now that money is coming from the Koch brothers and the energy corporations. It would be a mistake to think they do anything for joe plumber (besides lip service.)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It appears to the intelligent observer of fact, that today's democrat party is tied to big business and big banks.

EDIT; Conservatives are advocates of the small entrepreneur.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Tis true. Republicans have always leaned towards big business (big business is Americas business) while the dems are the party of the ordinary guy. Sure, they have morphed to this whole conservatives vs liberals (a hundred years ago the reps were the crazy liberals) but they still follow the money. Right now that money is coming from the Koch brothers and the energy corporations. It would be a mistake to think they do anything for joe plumber (besides lip service.)


 Straight from the teachers Union sight. DEM's have never been of the working man . Except picking his pocket for the give a ways. The big money is on the DEMs side of the road. Heck they think an 11 million dollars house and 100 million dollars is broke just ask Clinton. And there is Al Gore remember him.
Conservative's do a lot to support small business, DEM try to take the business away


----------

